# Getting out of tertiary loophole.



## turbz11 (Aug 19, 2014)

I think I'm an esfp in the Se/Te loop how do I get out of it? Any tips? How do I strengthen my Fi???


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Could you describe what you mean with the Se/Te loop?
And why do you want to strengthen your Fi?


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

@turbz11 

question everything, for starters, and reflect on the answers you get. Fi's supposed to put value into your life. If you use only Se/Te, you'll tear through everything--so stop and reflect; even if it's something little, ask yourself why you want to go do things; what's the point sort of thing.


----------



## AW10 (Apr 9, 2012)

turbz11 said:


> I think I'm an esfp in the Se/Te loop how do I get out of it? Any tips? How do I strengthen my Fi???


If you really want to strengthen your Fi then the system I have created will be perfect for you:

you first use the system to understand your desires and values and then convert them into your actions 
then, after you start doing something, you use the system to adjust your mind to behave entirely according to what you think/feel is right - you are perfect moral system, you don't need any other moral system 
additionally, if past gets in the way of present, you can use the system to take or reject responsibility for every event you have caused. 
More, if you need to do self-reflection, you can use an addition to my system that guides you through it, addition is called _mental databases for losses and priorities._ 
In short, the system allows you to put you Fi on steroids and make it the best decision making tool the world has ever seen. Here is the link:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lr5wvd6n0...Mental Mechanisms for Enriching Life.pdf?dl=1


----------

